# Need diet for IBS-C



## Oznelm (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi new to all this diet stuff. But need help working out diet for IBS-C. Any help will always be appriciated.


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Just a couple quick things to consider.1. Eliminate all tea and bananas. Cut caffiene gradually. These sometimes are very constipating for some people.2. Be sure your water intake is adequate for your size, exercise and environment.3. Do yoga daily. . . can be very helpful.4. Are you getting adequate essential fatty acids, esp. Omega-3's?5. Do you get 6-9 servings fruits and veggies and only whole grains in your diet?6. Do you get enough magnesium from beans/legumes and WHOLE grains (wheat bread is NOT whole grain, unless it's 100% whole wheat.)7. Have you tried supplementing magnesium.Now, this should all be individualized, but working with a local RD specialized in IBS-C should help significantly.


----------



## lulu684 (Aug 10, 2003)

I've found that Kellogg's Cracklin Oat Bran is one of the only things that will help me go. Rice and rice cereal make me constipated.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Yours is a difficult question to answer - it's all very different for different people.Water is definitely important - I notice when I haven't drunk enough.Oat bran used to help me,as did fibrous veg.Also,nuts and seeds.Wholewheat bread used to be good for me too.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Maureen, if you are by any chance allergic to gluten then oat bran would not be suitable for you. I suggest you try psyllium husks as they come from a none grain plant called Plantain. They are very cheap,& you can scatter a teaspoon ful on your toast or cereal in the morning, & not even know you have eaten them.They swell up to 8 times that of bran so they add bulk to your stools by absorbing water from your system, so drink plenty. There are products on the market such as METAMUCIL, & FIBROGEL that contain psyllium , but they also have citrus flavorings & other ingredients to form a fizzy drink.& are a lot more expensive.


----------



## JANEBB (Jul 22, 2004)

HI TO ALL I.B.S SUFFERERS, HAVE YOU HEARD ABOUT THE ALOE VERA DRINKING GELS?? I NOW SELL THEM BECAUSE I KNOW LOTS OF PEOPLE THEY HAVE HELPED TO CURE. IT IS PROVEN TIME AND TIME AGAIN TO RELEIVE IRRITABLE BOWEL SYNDROME!! IT IS ALSO COMPLETELY NATURAL, MADE UP OF 98% ALOE VERA GEL, WHICH CONTAINS ABOUT 200 NUTRIENTS. IT GENTLY DETOXES AND BALANCES YOUR SYSTEM. AT THE SAME TIME IT IS VERY NUTRITIONAL AND IS ALSO A NATURAL ANTI INFLAMMATORY, SO IT WORKS ON ANY PROBLEMS YOU MAY HAVE IN THE DIGESTIVE, RESPIRATORY, URINARY/GENITAL TRACTS!! GOOD STUFF, IF YOU WANT MORE DETAILS ON HOW TO GET IT AT WHOLESALE PRICE (30%OFF) JUST CONTACT ME AND I WILL TEL YOU!!BYE FOR NOW, JANE.


----------

